# Kayak on a budget



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm coming home from Korea in about a month and need some advice on a kayak. Hobie is out of the question because of price. I had a castaway sit on and still have a castaway sit in left in storage. I want a good sit on style for fishing. I will only be in the Pensacola area for a while, but I'm getting stationed at Langley and will be doing alot of flounder along with striper fishing. I was looking at the Perception Sport Pescador 12' Kayak and have heard for some on here that its pretty good. I need to keep it around $500-600. I don't like the fact that it comes with only one rod holder. I can always add some later though. So what is the best bang for the buck? I think a used kayak maybe the way to go. 
What I want: something that is comfortbale, stable(maybe throw a bait net from), tracks strait and easy to fish from. Live wells and such are a plus.

Pelicans at least the ones that I have used don't seem to track strait.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Definitely keep an eye on the classifieds(Craigslist). You can get some ridiculous deals.


----------



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

also look at the heitage redfish angler 12ft. a great boat for $445. at Academy. Its built a lot better than the pelicans.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

if you want to get crazy, try statewidelist.com. You can search all craigslist in any state you wish.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I made a mistake by watching the Hobie video on youtube...Now I want one, oh well something to save for.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I bought the pescadore about a month ago for my son and girlfriend and they didn't like it it tracks well but it was a little tippy seemed very easy to roll. I just bought the herittage angler 12 today I haven't had it in the water yet but looks to be a much more stable boat I'll let you know how it goes when I try it out this eve


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know its more than my budget, but I really like the Trident 13 Angler. If anyone wants to get rid of one let me know. Also, do any of the dealers offer military discounts.

@Oscar- Was that I trident of yours that we took out that one time. I was thinking that it was but cant remenber.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Also the Perception Sport Pescadore 12.0 is the one that is similar to the trident right? I know its about $300 or more cheaper.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

nathan70 said:


> Also the Perception Sport Pescadore 12.0 is the one that is similar to the trident right? I know its about $300 or more cheaper.


same as wilderness systems tarpon 120


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes it was the ocean kayak trident the prowler is very similar to it 

as stated above the pescador is an older tarpon 120


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

fishn4fun said:


> I bought the pescadore about a month ago for my son and girlfriend and they didn't like it it tracks well but it was a little tippy seemed very easy to roll. I just bought the herittage angler 12 today I haven't had it in the water yet but looks to be a much more stable boat I'll let you know how it goes when I try it out this eve


The Pescador does seem a little "tippy" but that has nothing to do with it's actual stability. I can stand in mine. I don't make a habit of it and I know I can't stand and fish but the boat is absolutely stabile. 
Another kayak that is about that same price that is a good boat is the OK Scrambler.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Yes it was the ocean kayak trident the prowler is very similar to it
> 
> as stated above the pescador is an older tarpon 120


I just remenber how well it moved through the water and tracked very strait.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yea I really do miss it. if I go back to paddling it will be a trident or that new jackson kayak

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Neo said:


> The Pescador does seem a little "tippy" but that has nothing to do with it's actual stability. I can stand in mine. I don't make a habit of it and I know I can't stand and fish but the boat is absolutely stabile.
> Another kayak that is about that same price that is a good boat is the OK Scrambler.


I was also worried about the tracking, I know pelicans are the worst(I had to row 90% of the time on one side). That being said I need something that track well without going over 13 ft and something that will do well in the gulf if I want to troll for kings and such as well as good in the bay. Others have said that the Pescador doesn't track that well. Also it would be nice to have to option to stand and cast if I need to.(Thats one thing that I liked about the jackson)


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

My Pescador tracks great. I've never heard one complaint about them not tracking well. That being said, it sounds like you are looking for something more along the line of a Ride. The Ride 135 will do everything you are saying you want in a kayak. You can stand and fish throw a casting net ect... The only down side is it is 13.5ft long which it just a hair longer than you said you were wanting.
Check out the link below it may help.

http://www.kayakbassfishing.com/kbfBB3/viewtopic.php?f=128&t=16474


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I have had my pescadore for over a year and havent had any issues with it. So far i havent rolled it but have had a few close calls, especially at the beach last weekend i almost dumped all my gear.... Good luck, hope you find one you like.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nathan, I have had a Heritage Redfish 14 angler for the past 5 years or so, I have kayaked for over 55 years but this is the first SOT kayak I have ever owned and I have no complaints on it. I don't know if the 12' Heritage angler would compare to this one I have but mine tracks well for a flat bottom kayak, it does have 2 half round grooves down the bottom but I don't think they help with tracking much. If I had a problem, I would consider adding a flip up rudder in back with foot controls. That would get you back in line with where you want to head while on the water.

Good luck in your search. BTW, if I were to buy a new kayak tomorrow, I would take a serious look at that Jackson kayak! I was really impressed with what it has coming out of the factory, it may not handle like I would want but it sure is set up right for fishing.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Framerguy said:


> Good luck in your search. BTW, if I were to buy a new kayak tomorrow, I would take a serious look at that Jackson kayak! I was really impressed with what it has coming out of the factory, it may not handle like I would want but it sure is set up right for fishing.


I paddled the Cuda a few weeks ago, great boat! It would be nice to compare it to an X-Factor and a new Ride 135 back to back. Out of the box that baby's ready to fish. $1200 kinda stings though.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Daxman said:


> I have had my pescadore for over a year and havent had any issues with it. So far i havent rolled it but have had a few close calls, especially at the beach last weekend i almost dumped all my gear.... Good luck, hope you find one you like.


I remenber when I fished with you that you said it was a good yak. I still may go with it. The pic. that I looked at only showed one rod holder though. That would be an easy fix though. I do like the ocean kayaks they are just a little to much. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Yes it was the ocean kayak trident the prowler is very similar to it
> 
> as stated above the pescador is an older tarpon 120


I've heard that the prowler is not as stable as the other ocean kayaks. Also the prowler doesn't come with a seat or handles and I've heard the storage is not as good. Does anyone have to ocean kayak prowler? I was hoping for some insight since it is in my price range.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've got it down to just a few, but I need a vote from you guys.

1)The Perception Sport Pescador 12' $499 Academy
2)The Perception Sport Caster Angler $599 dicks sporting goods
3)Ocean Kayak tetra 12 $859 bass pro
4) Ocean Kayak scrambler $539 bass pro

Best value tracking and stability are very important and fishability of course. Which would be better in the gulf also?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

OK tetra


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok you can't beat this deal! HOW ABOUT FREE!
​ Academy Sports and Outdoors located at 8102 N. Davis Hwy., Pensacola, Florida is a major sponsor of the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association (GCKFA). This year Academy donated an Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 Classic Kayak and all the gear and equipment a kayak fisherman will need to get out on the water safely, legally and get a jump start into the sport of kayak fishing. On April 7th the GCKFA took the opportunity to demonstrate some rigging techniques, promote the sport of kayak fishing, promote our sponsor and provide some publicity for the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Associations Spring Tournament on April 28th. On April 21st at two o clock pm a drawing will take place for some lucky person to walk away with the fully rigged Kayak.


How do you register for the drawing you ask? Simple, go to the store, Academy Sports and Outdoors (located at 8102 N. Davis Hwy., Pensacola, Florida) has provided an in-store entry location next to the rigged Kayak on display. Registration is Free!!!!!!

Today at 2:00 (April 21st,2012) someone will win a free rigged kayak! :thumbsup:

Now that's kayaking on a budget!​


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks but that won't do me any good right now. I'm still about 8,000miles from Pensacola.

One more option to add 
Malibu pro explorer $769


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

From the reviews ive read on the caster its a wet ride.. in the seating area, but thats just what ive read im in the same boat as you are.. or yak actually.
I'm probably going to pick up a Pescador to get started and then hand it down to my 13yr old when i get more comfortable with knowing what i want out of a yak

You at Osan or Kunsan?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Osan, I read a lot of 10 out of 10 reviews on the Pescador and keeping my family and budget in mind looks like its final. Pescado., There is always room for another kayak in a year when I have time to save a little more. Hell I could even save for three years and get a hobie. lol


----------

